# Android Slick AE Anmation



## Xym13 (1. Okt 2012)

Komischer Weise funktioniert die Animation bei mir als normale Windows Application aber nicht als Android App..

Hier ist der Source Code:

```
package game;

import org.newdawn.slick.Animation;
import org.newdawn.slick.GameContainer;
import org.newdawn.slick.Graphics;
import org.newdawn.slick.SlickException;
import org.newdawn.slick.SpriteSheet;
import org.newdawn.slick.state.BasicGameState;
import org.newdawn.slick.state.StateBasedGame;

public class Player extends BasicGameState {

	Animation player;
	
	public Player() {
		super();
	}

	public void init(GameContainer container, StateBasedGame statebasegame) throws SlickException {
		SpriteSheet sheet = new SpriteSheet("resources/images/player/animation_up.png", 16, 32);
	    player = new Animation();
	    player.setAutoUpdate(true);
	    player.addFrame(sheet.getSprite(0, 0), 100);
	    player.addFrame(sheet.getSprite(1, 0), 100);
	    player.addFrame(sheet.getSprite(2, 0), 100);
	}

	public void render(GameContainer container, StateBasedGame statebasegame, Graphics g) throws SlickException {
             g.drawAnimation(player, 40, 200);
	}

	public void update(GameContainer container, StateBasedGame statebasegame, int delta) throws SlickException {
		
	}

	@Override
	public int getID() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		return 0;
	}
}
```

In der Fehlermeldung steht als erstes: java.lang.NoClassDefFounderError: org.lwjgl.Sys
Und dannach ganz viele Fehler mit drawAnimation und Render und Update..

Da ich mir jetzt dachte, dass Slick falsch eingebunden ist oder so etwas ist hier nochmal meine Ordnerstrucktur:


----------



## s4ke (2. Okt 2012)

Sicher, dass das mit dem SpriteSheet holen so richtig ist auf Android? Und wenn ja solltest du vll assets/ davorsetzen oder nicht?

btw: Das sind alles nur Vermutungen, ich programmiere auf Android bei sowas nur mit AndEngine.


----------



## Xym13 (2. Okt 2012)

Ich denke schon, dass es mit den Sprites klappt, da der Fehler nur auftritt, wenn ich die Animation zeichnen will.


----------

